# Hypothetical WAS-TOR Trade



## TwinkieFoot

*Washington Trades:*
Gilbert Arenas...PG
Antawn Jamison...PF
Randy Foye...PG
Andray Blatche...PF

*Washington Recieves:*
Chris Bosh...PF
Jose Calderon...PG
Marcus Banks...PG
Amir Johnson...PF

Washington has done nothing but underachieve this entire season and I don't believe that will change in the immediate future. This certainly isn't due toa lack of talent or excellent coaching, which the Wizards have plenty of. I think their problems comes down to a matter of fits position to position and man to man. Arenas at the point is your biggest problem. The guy simply isn't a prototypical PG and on a team this talented, it is exactly what you need. Unfortunately, there are no PG's available in the league that I would exchange straight up for Arenas. Enter this deal with Toronto.

Antawn Jamison is aging and Andray Blatche, nor Randy Foye will never be anything more than a role player. This trade does work in favor of Toronto from a pure talent standpoint but improves the Wizards decidingly and opens up time for the players that deserve it i.e. Nick Young and JaVale McGee. What do you guys think?


----------



## R-Star

It works in Toronto's favor? 

Yea, I don't think so. Gilbert Arenas ain't worth ****.


----------



## Dissonance

Awful, awful, awful. 

Washington does this, but not Toronto. Arenas and Jamison have horrible contracts and it doesn't do anything to make em better (as well as kill their future). In fact both teams continue to be mediocre. Raps need to a proven young player for Bosh in return.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> It works in Toronto's favor?
> 
> Yea, I don't think so. Gilbert Arenas ain't worth ****.


Excellent debating skills there. "The trade is bad because Arenas ain't worth ****, mostly cause I say so." The fact of the matter is that the guy has headed a franchise that has consistently been better than the Raptors nearly the past decade (barring injuries) and you make that comment? I don't like Arenas but he's a hell of a fit with the kind of shooters the Raptors have and in the offense they run, assuming he plays like his game.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Excellent debating skills there. "The trade is bad because Arenas ain't worth ****, mostly cause I say so." The fact of the matter is that the guy has headed a franchise that has consistently been better than the Raptors nearly the past decade (barring injuries) and you make that comment? I don't like Arenas but he's a hell of a fit with the kind of shooters the Raptors have and in the offense they run, assuming he plays like his game.


No one is trading for Arenas, Washington is stuck with him, if you don't understand that, I'm not sure what to tell you. Also the whole "Washington is better, barring injury." is priceless. Every team goes through injuries champ. Don't try to use it as a crutch.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Organized Chaos said:


> Awful, awful, awful.
> 
> Washington does this, but not Toronto. Arenas and Jamison have horrible contracts and it doesn't do anything to make em better (as well as kill their future). In fact both teams continue to be mediocre. Raps need to a proven young player for Bosh in return.


Listen, don't get me wrong, Toronto is a beautiful city but do you honestly believe your going to get players of actual consequence (franchise caliber players) to sign there as free agents? That has been a major problem with the team in the past, the ability to acquire and retain big name players (Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady and soon enough, Chris Bosh). Lengthy contracts are the best way to ensure a steady core group of players. Contrary to what you say, Antawn Jamison is far from having a terrible contract. He's a consummate 20-10 player and making approximately $14 million a year over the next 2 seasons. I can see what you mean about Arenas and his contract but when he plays his game, he is one of the premier players in the league. The security he brings because of his contract is exactly what you guys need to build a team. BTW, Arenas is 27 years old which isn't that much older than Bosh. You want your proven young player in exchange for Bosh? You got it in him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> No one is trading for Arenas, Washington is stuck with him, if you don't understand that, I'm not sure what to tell you. Also the whole "Washington is better, barring injury." is priceless. Every team goes through injuries champ. Don't try to use it as a crutch.


Name me a team that has missed its 3 top players (all of whom are all-stars) for more than 82 games in a season and I'll throw you the much needed cookie you deserve.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Listen, don't get me wrong, Toronto is a beautiful city but do you honestly believe your going to get players of actual consequence (franchise caliber players) to sign there as free agents? That has been a major problem with the team in the past, the ability to acquire and retain big name players (Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady and soon enough, Chris Bosh). Lengthy contracts are the best way to ensure a steady core group of players. Contrary to what you say, Antawn Jamison is far from having a terrible contract. He's a consummate 20-10 player and making approximately $14 million a year over the next 2 seasons. I can see what you mean about Arenas and his contract but when he plays his game, he is one of the premier players in the league. The security he brings because of his contract is exactly what you guys need to build a team. BTW, Arenas is 27 years old which isn't that much older than Bosh. You want your proven young player in exchange for Bosh? You got it in him.


No, you get an injury prone clown for Bosh, with Antwan Jamison for Jose Calderon to top it off. Again, thanks but no thanks. Terrible trade.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Name me a team that has missed its 3 top players (all of whom are all-stars) for more than 82 games in a season and I'll throw you the much needed cookie you deserve.


Oh, so you want us to feel bad for the Wizards then. They had to deal with injuries some key players, something no other team has ever had to deal with.

Ok, sorry I didn't understand to begin with.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> No, you get an injury prone clown for Bosh, with Antwan Jamison for Jose Calderon to top it off. Again, thanks but no thanks. Terrible trade.



Once again, excellent debating skills. "The trade is terrible because I say so and I don't like Gilbert Arenas." You really have driven your point home.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Oh, so you want us to feel bad for the Wizards then. They had to deal with injuries some key players, something no other team has ever had to deal with.
> 
> Ok, sorry I didn't understand to begin with.


Yeah, you still haven't named a team that has had to deal with injuries to that extent. Be sarcastic all you want, it still doesn't hide the fact that no other team in the league has dealt with such a problem to this extent. In either case, Arenas and Jamison are much better players than your giving them credit for.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Once again, excellent debating skills. "The trade is terrible because I say so and I don't like Gilbert Arenas." You really have driven your point home.


Listen skippy, just because you make terrible, moronic, bone headed trade ideas, don't take it out on me.

Arenas is an injury plagued cancer. That is known by every GM in the league. Again, if you wish to not see that, fine. But you trying to turn this into a thread about my debating skills is laughable. In reality it should be a debate about who makes worse trade offers, you or Ballscientist.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Yeah, you still haven't named a team that has had to deal with injuries to that extent. Be sarcastic all you want, it still doesn't hide the fact that no other team in the league has dealt with such a problem to this extent. In either case, Arenas and Jamison are much better players than your giving them credit for.


So what you're saying is Arenas has had terrible injury problems over the last few years? Hey I know, Toronto should trade their franchise player for him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Listen skippy, just because you make terrible, moronic, bone headed trade ideas, don't take it out on me.
> 
> Arenas is an injury plagued cancer. That is known by every GM in the league. Again, if you wish to not see that, fine. But you trying to turn this into a thread about my debating skills is laughable. In reality it should be a debate about who makes worse trade offers, you or Ballscientist.


So we're doing name calling now? Real mature dude. I could tell you have a lot of friends.

I think your simply getting frustrated because I'm challenging your opinions, which your argument is based solely on. "That (Arenas is an injury plagued cancer" is known by every GM in the league," is a comment that should pull in actual commentary in newspapers and what not that has published evidence of this. I certainly have not read anything about it, which is odd since I read a lot about what is going on in the world of the NBA and watch a **** ton of games. My bad though; I apologize for not being impressed by pure opinions. I must have thought that everyone has opinions, no matter how ridiculous they are.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> So we're doing name calling now? Real mature dude. I could tell you have a lot of friends.
> 
> I think your simply getting frustrated because I'm challenging your opinions, which your argument is based solely on. "That (Arenas is an injury plagued cancer" is known by every GM in the league," is a comment that should pull in actual commentary in newspapers and what not that has published evidence of this. I certainly have not read anything about it, which is odd since I read a lot about what is going on in the world of the NBA and watch a **** ton of games. My bad though; I apologize for not being impressed by pure opinions. I must have thought that everyone has opinions, no matter how ridiculous they are.


This is great. Nothing better than a poster who brings a smile to my face. 

"Real mature _dude_", which you follow up with "I read a lot of whats going on and watch a **** ton of games." 

That's priceless _dude._ No team in the league will trade for Arenas unless they get to dump their own terrible contracts in return. It's common knowledge. If you think Chris Bosh falls under that category, I'm sorry for you. This is such a terrible trade, and I've already explained why. Feel free to write if off as me being an immature, weak debating Arenas hater, _dude._


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> So what you're saying is Arenas has had terrible injury problems over the last few years? Hey I know, Toronto should trade their franchise player for him.


See, there goes some actually solid reasoning skills. I'll counter with some facts. Gilbert Arenas has recupped with the ATTACK Athletics facility headed by Tim Grover. He is the same guy that has rehabbed Michael Jordan from his ankle break once upon a yester-year (he's had an impressive career, hasn't he?), Amare Stoudamire from anthroscopic surgery (the procedure that has robbed Chris Webber, Jason Kidd, Allan Houston and Anfernee Hardaway of their athleticism), rehabbed Dwayne Wade from shoulder and knee surgery and Tracy McGrady (who I suspect will look like a baller when he's back). Needless to say, the guy has had an impressive track record and doubt that Arenas will be any different. In fact, Arenas' athleticism is very much intact. His problem right now is trying to mix and mesh all the pieces the Wizards have. With the Raptors, that would not be as much of a problem because there is a clear divide between whose better than who and not nearly as much depth from a talent standpoint. The floor is yours...


----------



## R-Star

Tim Grover isn't some sort of magic man. Arenas is injury prone, he has been pretty much since he started getting major minutes. Tracy McGrady and Wade are injury prone, Tim Grover hasn't done much to fix that has he? When your main argument for Arenas not being injury prone is that he's rehabbed with Grover, it isn't going to change anyones opinion.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> This is great. Nothing better than a poster who brings a smile to my face.
> 
> "Real mature _dude_", which you follow up with "I read a lot of whats going on and watch a **** ton of games."
> 
> That's priceless _dude._ No team in the league will trade for Arenas unless they get to dump their own terrible contracts in return. It's common knowledge. If you think Chris Bosh falls under that category, I'm sorry for you. This is such a terrible trade, and I've already explained why. Feel free to write if off as me being an immature, weak debating Arenas hater, _dude._


I guess you can lump me into the immature group because I use the word "dude." Also because I actually have a hobby (watching basketball), I guess that compounds the problem. Your right; my bad. But while your calling me out on that, do you actually care to defend your previous point with published fact that GM's don't want Gilbert Arenas or are you going to keep acting as though I didn't pose that question to you? If you can't answer it, I totally understand where your coming from. I generally have a hard time finding facts for things I make up.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> I guess you can lump me into the immature group because I use the word "dude." Also because I actually have a hobby (watching basketball), I guess that compounds the problem. Your right; my bad. But while your calling me out on that, do you actually care to defend your previous point with published fact that GM's don't want Gilbert Arenas or are you going to keep acting as though I didn't pose that question to you? If you can't answer it, I totally understand where your coming from. I generally have a hard time finding facts for things I make up.


Sure. I'll do so as soon as you show some links of GM's being directly quoted saying they'd like to trade their star players for Gilbert Arenas. That's the only way, because otherwise its just your opinion and _I generally have a hard time finding facts for things I make up._

I mean Jesus ****, are you kidding me?


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Tim Grover isn't some sort of magic man. Arenas is injury prone, he has been pretty much since he started getting major minutes. Tracy McGrady and Wade are injury prone, Tim Grover hasn't done much to fix that has he? When your main argument for Arenas not being injury prone is that he's rehabbed with Grover, it isn't going to change anyones opinion.


Actually, Wade, McGrady and Arenas have only recently rehabbed with Grover. Wade did so following the 2007-2008 season when the team won just 19 games stemming from him missing 30 games and playing hurt for just as many. In the following 2008-2009 season, Wade missed 3 games total; no games this year. Amare, 3 games in 2005-2006; 82 games in 2006-2007, 79 in 2007-2008 and 53 in 2008-2009 (eye injury). Are you seeing a general trend here? Grover is no magician but his therapy works.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Actually, Wade, McGrady and Arenas have only recently rehabbed with Grover. Wade did so following the 2007-2008 season when the team won just 19 games stemming from him missing 30 games and playing hurt for just as many. In the following 2008-2009 season, Wade missed 3 games total; no games this year. Amare, 3 games in 2005-2006; 82 games in 2006-2007, 79 in 2007-2008 and 53 in 2008-2009 (eye injury). Are you seeing a general trend here? Grover is no magician but his therapy works.


And no one who has been rehabed under Grover has ever got significantly injured again I'm sure.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Sure. I'll do so as soon as you show some links of GM's being directly quoted saying they'd like to trade their star players for Gilbert Arenas. That's the only way, because otherwise its just your opinion and _I generally have a hard time finding facts for things I make up._
> 
> I mean Jesus ****, are you kidding me?


There's a little thing in the CBA (Collective-Bargaining-Agreement) that forbades franchise executives from discussing other teams player's that you may be interested in. The exact action is known as "tampering" which result in the forfeiting of draft picks by the aggressor. So no, I haven't heard anything by GM's "saying they'd like to trade their star players for Gilbert Arenas," because to do so would be assinine in light of what could happen. Last I checked though, I never made the claim that any did; hence me stating Hypothetical WAS-TOR trade (I guess you must have not picked up on that). You, however, directly stated "That (Arenas being an injury plagued *cancer*" is known by every GM in the league." That's kind of a bold statement to make without facts; the kind you get sued for in the real world. The floor is yours...


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> And no one who has been rehabed under Grover has ever got significantly injured again I'm sure.


None that I can think of, anyway, none with the same injury.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> There's a little thing in the CBA (Collective-Bargaining-Agreement) that forbades franchise executives from discussing other teams player's that you may be interested in. The exact action is known as "tampering" which result in the forfeiting of draft picks by the aggressor. So no, I haven't heard anything by GM's "saying they'd like to trade their star players for Gilbert Arenas," because to do so would be assinine in light of what could happen. Last I checked though, I never made the claim that any did; hence me stating Hypothetical WAS-TOR trade (I guess you must have not picked up on that). You, however, directly stated "That (Arenas being an injury plagued *cancer*" is known by every GM in the league." That's kind of a bold statement to make without facts; the kind you get sued for in the real world. The floor is yours...


Sued for in the real world? Calm down Nancy Drue. So you want me to find a GM saying Arenas is injury plagued and a cancer, out there in the real world, where people would get sued for it?

Are you honestly that dense?

Maybe I'll find quotes of GM's calling Ron Artest a nut job then. Oh wait, no GM has said that, I guess it isn't true then.....


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Sued for in the real world? Calm down Nancy Drue. So you want me to find a GM saying Arenas is injury plagued and a cancer, out there in the real world, where people would get sued for it?
> 
> Are you honestly that dense?
> 
> Maybe I'll find quotes of GM's calling Ron Artest a nut job then. Oh wait, no GM has said that, I guess it isn't true then.....


LOL, I love how you keep ducking comments and fail to own up to your own ****. It's cold as **** outside, so I got all day to be entertained with this game if you like. BTW, you don't get sued if the person actually said it. A little friend called common sense helped me figure that out.

And actually a number of league execs have commented about Ron Artest, the most recent being Mark Cuban who insinuated that him signing with the Lakers might be more of a drawback than a benefit- in part because of his behavior. It was in the Star-Telegram in case you were wondering. There's also been a few articles published post-Houston, from Houston, that suggest team officials let him go on the basis of his craziness, which would be pointless to tolerate with Houston not being a contender. I think this is the part where you wipe the egg from your face.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, I love how you keep ducking comments and fail to own up to your own ****. It's cold as **** outside, so I got all day to be entertained with this game if you like. BTW, you don't get sued if the person actually said it. A little friend called common sense helped me figure that out.
> 
> And actually a number of league execs have commented about Ron Artest, the most recent being Mark Cuban who insinuated that him signing with the Lakers might be more of a drawback than a benefit- in part because of his behavior. It was in the Star-Telegram in case you were wondering. There's also been a few articles published post-Houston, from Houston, that suggest team officials let him go on the basis of his craziness, which would be pointless to tolerate with Houston not being a contender. I think this is the part where you wipe the egg from your face.


Really? Because I remember you asking for direct quotes from GM's. I'm still waiting junior. 

Hmmmm.... with such a gem of a trade, posted in two forums you'd think there would be more replies.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

R-Star said:


> Really? Because I remember you asking for direct quotes from GM's. I'm still waiting junior.
> 
> Hmmmm.... with such a gem of a trade, posted in two forums you'd think there would be more replies.


Funny you continue pressing me about that because I told you no GM would go on record stating their interest in a player signed to a contract. Reading's fundamental.

Also, there seldom are very many active members in both forums smart guy. You fortunately have provided more than enough replies for the entire community though.


----------



## R-Star

TwinkieFoot said:


> Funny you continue pressing me about that because I told you no GM would go on record stating their interest in a player signed to a contract. Reading's fundamental.
> 
> Also, there seldom are very many active members in both forums smart guy. You fortunately have provided more than enough replies for the entire community though.


You are a terrible poster. Enjoy cheering for Arenas. I'm sure he'll never have injury problems again.


----------



## LA68

R-Star said:


> Arenas is an injury plagued cancer.


The man is correct on that point ! The Wiz chose to spend $40 million on three players who , even when healthy, are barely a .500 team. They gave the money to Gilbert "after" the injury. How stupid was that ?

The next time Jamison bangs or defends someone will be the first time. Blatche is a 7 foot shooting guard. Toronto has Bargnani to do that already.

Next season you will come to this same thread and post another outrageous , unrealistic trade. Because Gilbert, Jamison and Butler will still be there since no one will take them.

And later this season, Gilbert will come up with a magical injury. He will need an excuse for why he is a loser.


----------



## Wayne

This thread was an awesome read :starwars: but the other two are right, it does seem highly unfair for Toronto especially given Arenas's injuries and the fact that the Wizards have not been doing so well despite having all 3 guys back now


----------



## byrondarnell66

R-Star said:


> You are a terrible poster. Enjoy cheering for Arenas. I'm sure he'll never have injury problems again.


Arenas wasn't a "injury prone player" until another player caused his initiall injury (knee) in the first place. Do you even know who caused Gils trobulesome problems right now and in the last few years, its not his fault. Gil got injuryprone by another out of wack player (on a freak play). He just has to deal with it the best way he can. I will give him time and see what happens.


----------



## RollWithEm

What a waste of time this thread is. When has it ever helped either franchise when one sub .500 team trades it's core for another sub .500 team's core? What's the point?


----------



## R-Star

What happened to Twinkiefoot? He doesn't want to come in the thread anymore?


----------

